# Is it still common to be delayed for firearm purchase



## SteamboatWillie

I found a similar thread, but it was a few years old so here goes:

After reading TapNRack's thread about his new 320rx (something I've wanted for several months, but couldn't find), I followed his lead and started looked at online inventory at Cabelas. Lo and behold, I found one about an hour and a half away.

Well worth the trip, I says to myself. I convince my wife to take the ride (it cost me lunch  ) and then call Cabela and find I must put the gun on "layaway" or they won't hold it overnight. OK, that makes sense, so I do it.

With _great_ anticipation we set out. We arrive at Cabelas, they show me the pistol - yup, exactly what I want. 9mm, Romeo1 optics installed, tall nights sights so they co-witness. I am jazzed. Check the barrel and no sign of "smilies", meaning it's new, new, new.

The 4473 is online at Cabelas, so I complete it and wait. And of course, the dreaded response... DELAYED!

What? Why? I'm squeaky clean, have passed the fed and state background for my Ohio Handgun License, but I'm still delayed. Interesting because I bought a Ruger 2245 about a year ago, maybe less, and got delayed on that too!

I use my social security number to avoid the issue of some felon with the same name, but yup, delayed again.

Is it me? Is it the way I dress? My hygiene?

Now to close on an upswing, the price of $799 is very competitive in my opinion, the Glock 19 MOS with RMR is closer to $1,000. AND the salesperson said I got an additional five percent off because I'm a veteran - so it's $759! How did he know, I asked? There's a little insignia on my license - I forgot it was on there.

I can pick it up in three days if they don't issue a PROCEED or DENIED - but it's another 3 hours on the road. So, does anyone else have the same problem with delays for approval? I'm starting to take it personally. And BTW, no law enforcement contact for more than 10 years, when I got a speeding ticket.


----------



## Cait43

No, its not you....... Yes, delays are common due to the increase in firearms purchases..... At my local gun store delays are very common..... Certain last names more often get delays...... 

Personally I have a uncommon last names and have, so far, never run into a delay..........

Thank the democrats for pushing gun laws...... If I recall it was during the Bill Clinton era when they started the background checks..... Someone correct me if I am wrong.........


----------



## Zapper

I just bought my first handgun. I am in Virginia. I am an active duty Army guy. I applied for my CCP a few weeks ago; still waiting for it. Well, when my online purchase arrived at my chosen FFL, I was in and out in about 15 minutes. I paid the 20$ transaction fee and was surprised how fast and easy it was. I waited longer in line behind the gentleman infront of me who was doing his paperwork for his NCIS check than I did for it to come back as okay. 

I guess it is state dependent on how long the wait is if there is one.


----------



## AZdave

Ohio doesn't have one of those cooling off laws does it? Where you have to wait after buying a handgun.

My purchases (IN, AZ) have been similar to Zapper's.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

AZdave said:


> Ohio doesn't have one of those cooling off laws does it? Where you have to wait after buying a handgun.
> 
> My purchases (IN, AZ) have been similar to Zapper's.


Nope, in fact, if you have a current handgun license issued after March of this year (I think it was this year), you forego the background check. Sadly, mine was issued before that, so no go. Nice to hear it's not just me and even nicer to hear it may be because of increased sales!


----------



## hillman

SteamboatWillie said:


> Nope, in fact, if you have a current handgun license issued after March of this year (I think it was this year), you forego the background check. Sadly, mine was issued before that, so no go. Nice to hear it's not just me and even nicer to hear it may be because of increased sales!


And of course you have that common name. There are SteamboatWillies all over the place.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

hillman said:


> And of course you have that common name. There are SteamboatWillies all over the place.




Not so much any more, but the original Steamboat Willie was VERY popular (to us old geezers anyway)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Um, I think that you've got a real Mickey-Mouse problem there... :anim_lol:


----------



## boatdoc173

a delay is better than a confiscate(the permit) and wait(for the polic e to arrest you) while buying a firearm. it is NOT a good thing that you are being flagged. I have no clue about why unless your state has a delay built into its laws

by the way--thanks for your service

good for you getting a Sig p320 rx. I really want one. Living in CT( no high cap mags) I might be old and crippled or dead before we see them here


----------



## bowserb

Knock on wood...Texas still has no wait. Just the time it takes for the credit card OK. Of course the NICS check is still here unless you have a License To Carry, formerly Concealed Handgun License (the name of the license changed the first of the year when open carry took effect.) We make no assumptions about tomorrow, however, as Austin is about as Democrat/liberal/socialist as any place in California. And Houston is not very far behind.


----------



## high pockets

The problem is not SteamboatWillie, but I understand BrigantineAhmed is on the no-fly list, so you might be under suspicion as a possible straw purchaser.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

high pockets said:


> The problem is not SteamboatWillie, but I understand BrigantineAhmed is on the no-fly list, so you might be under suspicion as a possible straw purchaser.


Ha! There is that possibility I guess.

Checked the ATF website and confirmed they have 3 days after the "Delayed" response to reply with the "proceed" or "deny" decision. For those interested, the website is:

https://www.atf.gov/file/61086/download

I called Cabelas to confirm i could pick up the pistol on Saturday if they had no response from the ATF and They said, "no need, we just received the "proceed" message.

Jeez Louise, can you make a little tougher to buy a firearm?

Picking it up tomorrow so I can field strip it, clean the interior of the mag bodies, lube the rails and action, and hit the range first thing Saturday morning.

Speeding toward my seventh decade of life and I still feel like a kid when I get new stuff. Go figure.

ETA- Ohio recently passed a law that allows a person to show his handgun license in lieu of the background check, but only if that license was issued after March of this year. Mine wasn't... But my wife's was.


----------



## desertman

SteamboatWillie said:


> Ha! There is that possibility I guess.
> 
> Checked the ATF website and confirmed they have 3 days after the "Delayed" response to reply with the "proceed" or "deny" decision. For those interested, the website is:
> 
> https://www.atf.gov/file/61086/download
> 
> I called Cabelas to confirm i could pick up the pistol on Saturday if they had no response from the ATF and They said, "no need, we just received the "proceed" message.
> 
> Jeez Louise, can you make a little tougher to buy a firearm?
> 
> Picking it up tomorrow so I can field strip it, clean the interior of the mag bodies, lube the rails and action, and hit the range first thing Saturday morning.
> 
> Speeding toward my seventh decade of life and I still feel like a kid when I get new stuff. Go figure.
> 
> ETA- Ohio recently passed a law that allows a person to show his handgun license in lieu of the background check, *but only if that license was issued after March of this year.* Mine wasn't... But my wife's was.


That's freakin' ridiculous! You've already got a license! So you mean if your license was issued before last March, you don't qualify? I wonder what purpose that serves? You wonder who the hell writes these laws? What about renewals? At least in Arizona one of the advantages of getting a license is not having to undergo a NICS check every time you purchase a firearm. There's no retroactive date.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

desertman said:


> That's freakin' ridiculous! You've already got a license! So you mean if your license was issued before last March, you don't qualify? I wonder what purpose that serves? You wonder who the hell writes these laws? What about renewals? At least in Arizona one of the advantages of getting a license is not having to undergo a NICS check every time you purchase a firearm. There's no retroactive date.


I've had mine since we passed the law in 2004. Here's the essence of the change:

"House Bill 234 passed in December of 2014 and became law in March of 2015. That bill improved the background check and added disqualifications so that people who are not permitted to buy or possess firearms do not qualify for a CHL."

When I renew again (next year) I can bypass the NICS check too.

We're moving in the right direction, but we're eatin' the "elephant" the only way you can; one bite at a time.


----------



## ifithitu

I've bought three shotguns and four pistol and revolvers in the last two years, I walked out the stores with each one that same day I bought them here in KY. :smt1099


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Glad to hear it went so smooth for you, ifithitu! 

I don't think Kentucky requires the NICS check, only a state-wide search. Not sure if that's part of the reason or not - does anyone know?


----------



## Blackhawkman

I bought a glock 19 back in March of this year and I filled out the 4473 online. I have an Ohio CCW. It took me 15 minutes to get approved and off I went. Like steamboatwillie I can skip the NICS check when I renew my CCW next Dec.


----------



## CW

Cabela's makes me appreciate my LGS all the more.

You do have more opportunity for something hard to find at Capybellas, but to date, the shortest wait has been about an hour for a firearm purchase there. 
[my infamous Black Friday 7 hour Capybellas adventure is now noted as a Learning Experience in my family]

At my LGS I burn more time shopping. Fill out the forms, they make a phone call and get a number, pay at register ..... and done.

Perhaps some of us underappreciate the states [commonwealths, republics] we live in, although Philly does seem foreign at times.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Well, I'm back from the Cabelas trip. Everything went smooth but they decided to cancel my whole transaction with the Veteran's discount. I asked them why and they said today is "Friends and Family Day" and that discount was better. So, the pistol was originally $799 plus 7.5% sales tax or approximately $859 out the door. With the new discount it was $774.00 total including tax!

I like my local gun shop too, and I asked them to try and find this gun. Never heard back from them. I'm surprised because in the last year I've purchased a new AR and my wife a Ruger 2245, so I thought they would take me seriously. I know Cabelas is notoriously high on some items, but in this case it seems like a very good deal. Particularly when this gun is so hard to find.

I'll post some pictures shortly... or you can just go back and look at TAPnRACK's photos - same gun.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Very pleased with the quality of work building the pistol. Finish/machining is great, nice job with accessories; small screwdriver to adjust windage and elevation on the Romeo1, cleaning cloth for the optic, first battery included and installed and a cap/cover for the optic.

Cleaned and lubed, ready to shoot/zero it tomorrow. I use TW25B grease and I'll float a little CLP on top of that when I get to the range. Timing for the purchase turned out great - my nephew is coming to town, he and I have been shooting together since he was about nine years old. He's almost as jazzed as I am.


----------



## AZdave

SteamboatWillie said:


> Timing for the purchase turned out great - my nephew is coming to town, he and I have been shooting together since he was about nine years old. He's almost as jazzed as I am.


Very nice looking gun.

Sounds like fun, stay safe!


----------



## shootbrownelk

I'm delayed here in Wyoming....about 10 minutes. As long as it takes to fill out the form and show my CC permit and give him my credit card. I love it here.


----------



## denner

SteamboatWillie said:


> Glad to hear it went so smooth for you, ifithitu!
> 
> I don't think Kentucky requires the NICS check, only a state-wide search. Not sure if that's part of the reason or not - does anyone know?


Federal law requires federally licensed firearms dealers (but not private sellers) to initiate a background check on the purchaser prior to sale of a firearm.

Federal law provides states with the option of serving as a state "point of contact" and conducting their own background checks using state, as well as federal, records and databases, or having the checks performed by the FBI using only the National Instant Criminal Background Check System ("NICS") database.

Kentucky is not a "point of contact" state, so firearms dealers must opt for initiating background checks using "NICS" thus contacting the FBI directly.

We must remember firearm sales and resulting background checks are at an all time high and setting records. In July 2016 there were 2,197,169 checks, thats 60,000 more than the preceeding July.

Process below:

 https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/nics/about-nics


----------



## SteamboatWillie

denner said:


> Federal law requires federally licensed firearms dealers (but not private sellers) to initiate a background check on the purchaser prior to sale of a firearm.
> 
> Federal law provides states with the option of serving as a state "point of contact" and conducting their own background checks using state, as well as federal, records and databases, or having the checks performed by the FBI using only the National Instant Criminal Background Check System ("NICS") database.
> 
> Kentucky is not a "point of contact" state, so firearms dealers must opt for initiating background checks using "NICS" thus contacting the FBI directly.
> 
> We must remember firearm sales and resulting background checks are at an all time high and setting records. In July 2016 there were 2,197,169 checks, thats 60,000 more than the preceeding July.
> 
> Process below:
> 
> https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/nics/about-nics


Great information, denner - thanks for the correction and information.


----------

